# Directed Sells Orion car audio



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Directed Sells Orion car audio | ceoutlook.com


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you have any idea how much I wish I could have been the guy to buy them?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

DEI had actually improved Orion in the last couple of years. The current amplifier lineup (HCCA and particularly Xtreme) are solid performers. But, I still have no love for DEI.
In the article the new owners, MD Audio claims to want to "restore Orion to the position it held in its glory days in the late 80’s and early 90’s, when it was the premier high power, dollar for power product you could buy." but, they also say they want to "improve componentry and step it up to more power for the dollar." MD Audio owns Lanzar Pro. 
Sad to see such an iconic American brand now owned by a company from Venezuela.


----------

